# Free George Killian's Brewmasters Tasting Kit



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Includes 4 tasting glasses, a bottle opener, and a beer tasting guide.

Enter George Killian's, click on "Begin Journey," choose "Free Brewmaster's Tasting Kit," then enter code and register for your free kit.

Codes:

P3W9L4T
M9N7K3K

Not valid in CA and TX :mmph:


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Done it. Curious to see if I really get this kit. Don't hurt to try!:rockon:


----------



## Quisby (Jan 1, 2009)

Done. Thanks for the codes!


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Awesome! I'll keep my fingers crossed. Thanks!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

bazookajoe said:


> Not valid in CA and TX :mmph:


Thanks!

But that just doesn't make any sense, while I understand the no-Texas thing:bounce:, what's wrong with us in California???


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks!

Edit - Reindeer DC isn't even on the state listing on their site! (Neither is it here). Had to ship to my office in MD.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But that just doesn't make any sense, while I understand the no-Texas thing:bounce:, what's wrong with us in California???


I'm gonna see if I can get another one in my wifes name. If I do I will mail it to you.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Edit - Reindeer DC isn't even on the state listing on their site! (Neither is it here). Had to ship to my office in MD.


Now that's pretty damn funny.



Sweet_Cigars said:


> I'm gonna see if I can get another one in my wifes name. If I do I will mail it to you.


You sir would be my hero for the day!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Now that's pretty damn funny.
> 
> You sir would be my hero for the day!


I did another register and it said congratz and come back when you get your kit so hopefully it will go through. I'll keep you posted. :high5:


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks, in for one with my fingers crossed.:tu


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info for the tasting kit. I got a congrats and come back when you receive your kit.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, thats ironic that this would come up on here today. I saw it on another forum a few months ago and just today got the package in the mail.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ordered mine earlier today.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

Done thanks for the info can`t wait to try it


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks bazookajoe!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info...just registered for one.


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

Put mine in, we shall wait and see.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I went shopping today and figured since I registered for a free tasting kit I should buy a six pack or two of the Irish Red's. WOW! First time I've had them and they are great IMO. I'm on number five and still have six more to go. Whew...I think I can do it! I also have another code for the free tasting kit if the ones posted for some reason stop working.Thanks bazookajoe! :banana:


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

Have any of you received your tasting kits.

I just signed up today and got my confirmation e-mail.

I's a huge fan of Killian's. Been drinking it for a while. Goes great with some mild bodied cigars.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I just recieved this in the mail the other day, kinda cool. The glasses are small I will use them as buig shot glasses


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Firerat said:


> Have any of you received your tasting kits.
> 
> I just signed up today and got my confirmation e-mail.
> 
> I's a huge fan of Killian's. Been drinking it for a while. Goes great with some mild bodied cigars.


I signed up when this was first posted. I never saw a comfirmation email though. My spam filter may have grabbed it. Did the confirmation require any action like a reply or clicking a link??


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Just registered for one. Thanks!


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

:martini:Thanks!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the post


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> I just recieved this in the mail the other day, kinda cool. The glasses are small I will use them as buig shot glasses


Awesome! I'm glad to hear someone recieved one of these kits.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Awesome! I'm glad to hear someone recieved one of these kits.


Suprisingly, came alot quicker than I thought it would


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

I may try that. If anyone gets the chance to try that beer on tap at your local restaurant/pub, do so, it's quite a difference than what you get in the bottle at the grocery store.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Singed up Hope Ill get it! but how many times you can use same code? anyone has unused code who would like to PM it to me  ?


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Very Kewl dude thanks!


----------



## kathy9999 (Jun 11, 2009)

can some one tell me the ups code i cant seem to find it thanks


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone getting their's yet? Just wondering.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I haven't heard/seen anything yet. I was actually thinking about this the other day, and I'm really looking forward to it. C'mon Killians... I already buy your beer!


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Nope didn't get it lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I did this on another site,,,its been 2 months and counting and havent seen a thing nor has any of them as well. If they ran out you'd think they would tell the people who sent in for this. Guess I wont be drinking any Killians any time soon.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

No glasses yet, but I did recieve a couple of survey invitations.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

bull never recieved any from them been 2 months


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I totally forgot about this... I haven't seen a thing.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Me either and it's been like 2 months atleast.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I never received mine either. I too was thinking about it the other day. Oh, well. What do you expect for free? :biggrin:


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

thanks


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

The site states that a valid 12 digit UPC code is needed.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

holmes711 said:


> The site states that a valid 12 digit UPC code is needed.


Hmmmmm, I don't recall that when I requested mine. But oh well, we'll just see what happens.

BTW, for those of you that enjoy Maker's Mark Bourbon, you should consider visiting their website. :wink:


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just received mine! It took just over 3 months. And, I never received my shipping email. But, what do I care? At least they actually sent it! Hope everybody else starts seeing theirs. :beerchug:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

So, what's in it?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Fill us in.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL... it's kind of funny.

You get a mat that is made to sit your beer on when you sample it, a small booklet with some info and 4 "tasting" glasses - tasting glasses is the key here, they are plastic glasses about the size of a shot glass. You do get a pretty cool Killian's key chain bottle opener.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Can anyone see the pics in the above post? I see the little box where the thumbnails should be but they aren't there???


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I see them. Well I'm glad I wasn't waiting for the glasses to drink some beer being as there plastic and small. Oh well I guess you can't really complain they are free.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hobbit tallboys!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, can't argue much with free. I got a kick out of it!

Officer: _Sir, how many beers have you had?_
Killian's Drinker: _Only 23!_


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> Hobbit tallboys!!


:laugh:


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

There is a type of poster laying out the basics of beer tasting. There is a small booklet that goes a little more in depth. Then, there's a Killian's bottle opener. Finally, there are four, slightly larger than shot glass size, plastic cups for tasting. So, not the most impressive thing in the world, but fun nonetheless, AND FREE! :dude:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Finally got mine in the mail a couple days ago. After a 3 and a half month wait! But thats okay. Can't complain for a free bottle opener and 4 plastic shot glasses.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Got mine today, I like the key chain!!! Makes me wanna drink beer, every time I pick up my keys lol


----------

